# Sitka Bivy 4500 pack for sale, new with tags



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

*Sold*

Sitka Bivy 4500 pack

SOLD!!!


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

price drop to $280


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Price drop on bivy 45 to $260.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

price drop to $240 local, or $260 shipped.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Sold


----------

